# October Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to cast your vote. This poll will close in just 5 days, on Nov. 2nd!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

5 members have voted.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

12 members have voted.
The last day to vote is *Friday 11-02-2018* at *11:11 AM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ALL great pictures........

Just voted!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

I like ALL of them!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I've voted too!


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Dang it, missed this poll. Had a good one, too!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

drew510 said:


> Dang it, missed this poll. Had a good one, too!



Cute pic. Please watch for the next contest and join in the fun. :smile2:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Goldens and kids, all the pics are winners in my book, I love them all.


25 members have cast their votes, be sure to cast yours by *Friday 11-02-2018* at *11:11 AM.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 28 members have voted so far.........

It's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. 
Mark ALL your selections at the same time, then select VOTE NOW. 

Voting poll closes on Friday!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Vote (s) in the October Photo Contest. 

Only 28 members have voted-voting ends Friday Morning-11/2. 

Don't miss out!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

These pictures prove it..love is a golden!!!!! I love them all!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Time to cast your Vote (s) in the October Photo Contest. 

Only 30 members have voted-voting ends Friday Morning-11/2. 

Don't miss out!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

33 Votes in...........

This Voting Poll closes Friday-11/2.

Look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice. You can vote for as many pictures as you want. 

They're ALL GREAT, fun theme.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's really close....there is a tie right now! Vote for your favorites before Friday Morning-11/2 at 11:11am.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Look through the entries and make your selections, it's multiple choice which means you can vote for as many entries as you want. 

Mark all your selections then VOTE NOW!

Voting Ends Friday, Nov. 2nd.....


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Voting will end on Friday, 11/2 at 11:11am.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*37 Votes in, there's currently a tie.* 

Voting poll closes tomorrow-Friday, Nov. 2nd. 

Be sure to cast your Votes!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *37 Votes in, there's currently a tie.*
> 
> Voting poll closes tomorrow-Friday, Nov. 2nd.
> 
> Be sure to cast your Votes!



There's still a tie! Vote please.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The Voting poll closes tomorrow morning.........

There's a tie, only 37 members have voted. 

Your vote could determine the winner of the October Photo Contest. 
Look through the entries and make your selections, you can vote for as many entries as you want. 

Make all your selections then select VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> The Voting poll closes tomorrow morning.........
> 
> There's a tie, only 37 members have voted.
> 
> ...



The poll closes in just under 3 hours. Please vote, your vote could determine the winner!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations Le Master!!!!
Thanks for the entries from everyone, each one was special.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations LeMaster!

Fun theme..... looking forward to November's.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Duplicate post


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations LeMaster


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Duplicate post



I never do that ...lol
So glad I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations LeMaster!.


----------

